# Watched threads



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (27/5/16)

Hi all
How would I go about disabling a single watched thread? I figured out how to stop watching for all threads but is there a way to disable it for just certain threads?

Thanks


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)

On the thread you want to stop watching is a "watch thread" option at the top. Simply click it.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (27/5/16)

brotiform said:


> On the thread you want to stop watching is a "watch thread" option at the top. Simply click it.


Was right in from of me the whole time - Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

